# getting ready for fair



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

clipped and bathed
what a learning experience
*LOL*
ivy








clover








butch








ann








bambi


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Good Luck. There is always something to do to get ready for the fair.
They are beautiful


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Pretty goats,I like Ivy and Bambi.  Is Ann a mini-nubian? My fair starts monday,so my girls were just clipped a few days ago,I was surprised how well behaved they were.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

they are all mini nubians ranging from 2nd gen (bambi) to 4th gen (clover)
butch is a boer *lol*
thanx
i think i am more nervous than my kids


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

they are really shiny! :shocked:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great job on getting them all shiny and pretty!! I think I like Ivy more (I like black/white) she is really long and level...I like her rump :wink:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Our fair was a couple weeks ago.Hope you do well.BTW-your goats are all very nice. :greengrin:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

You have beautiful goats! I love Ivy, that coloring is awesome!  Have a great time at fair!


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

:thumb: thanx y'all :thumb:

all 3 kids got blue ribbons on their chickens in their class
one of my twins got grand champion in chicken showmanship
the other twin got reserve grand champion
kiara








krystal








ryan








grand champion








reserve grand champion








(rabbits didn't do so swell - they only got reds - underweight)
and kiara took 1st place in light class meat goat


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

kiara got 3rd in sr showmanship with butch
ryan got 5th and krystal got 7th in novice showmanship
krystal got 1st in "doe kid 4 months and under 8" with clover
kiara got 2nd in same class with ann
ryan got 3rd in same class with ivy








krystal got junior champion in kid class
kiara got res. junior champion in kid class
ryan got 3rd with bambi in "doe 2 years and under 3 in milk"








ryan and krystal got 3rd in dam and daughter with bambi and ann


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations :clap: :stars: 

all the goaties look so good.

Is Ivy 100% what is the extent of her damage?


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

she's fine 100% :leap: 
the vet checked her over and she even has sight in her eye again
well...
...she runs and plays with the other kids but she doesn't climb on the toys like they do...


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job on all of your animals!!!
:clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

heavenlyhaven said:


> she's fine 100% :leap:
> the vet checked her over and she even has sight in her eye again
> well...
> ...she runs and plays with the other kids but she doesn't climb on the toys like they do...


Oh thats just awesome. Have you spoken to Julie about it? She is growing up to be a beautiful doe.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

thanx y'all
i am soooooooooo proud of my kids
we ended up with 19 blues
7 purples
3 trophies (1 each - goat, rabbit, chicken)
1 red
for their first year they did great!!!!

i have someone that wants to buy clover (grand champ in her lcass) and i really really need to downsize for financial reasons but i really want to keep her
she was always my favorite in the looks department as far as mini nubian goes
i don't know what to do...?...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

never sell your favorite ---- you will regret it later. Talk from experience! Plus for what she is you will want those genetics why sell something you will end up paying to get later? :shrug:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

thanx stacey
even my husband, who wants me to sell EVERYONE, says i should keep her
i think i will


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

never sell the hubbys favorit or he will NEVER come around! :shades:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------

